# Car Won't Start



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My car won't start









Engine turns but isn't firing .... somehow I get a feeling it's the computer ....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Sounds like a job for PG the wonder mechanic John. What kind of car is it? It's not something you bought on one of your Eastern European jaunts is it?!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> It's not something you bought on one of your Eastern European jaunts is it?!


It might as well be


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice looking motor John. I take it you've had no joy with the spark plugs/HT leads?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Nice looking motor John. I take it you've had no joy with the spark plugs/HT leads?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Probably the fuel pump John, they do go wrong apparently although I've not seen one myself as of yet.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Probably the fuel pump John, they do go wrong apparently although I've not seen one myself as of yet.


Thanks PG ... I had forgotten about the fuel pump problem ....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is it mended yet John?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Is it mended yet John?


No









My nearest MG-Rover repairer is 30 miles away .... if they can get the parts









It is the main fuel pump and not the scavenger pump so it isn't that difficult to replace ... the pump sits inside the petrol tank and is accessed from under the rear seats ... I don't like messing around with petrol tanks otherwise I would give it a go myself


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bloody bugger.









I guess you'll buy a Ford or a VeeDub next time?

Nice car's are a bag of ****, if they go tits up. IMHO


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Bloody bugger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a Trabant would be a good idea


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've been told the pumps sometimes fall to bits and you can actually put them back together again!









I know what you mean about working in petrol though







diesel may be smelly but at least it doesn't hurt like benzene on the skin does!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am waiting for the tow-truck









At least the pump didn't pack up on the M40 or M25 ..... but then again the AA would have took my car to the garage if it hadn't been at home ....









I can see this is going to affect the watch budget


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody bugger.
> ...


It would, and it'd probably run on Stoli so always have a bottle in the glove box!!

























You could always upgrade to a Skoda Estelle later...........bloody fantastic cars.........

Simple plugs and plug leads!!

Easy to get at distributer...you can regap the points with a medium screwdriver

Simple and easy oil filter to change etc etc etc etc























You look inside yours when it wont go..........you sigh.........and you say to yourself......."*I'm f**ked!!!" *









Hope you get it sorted though.............I'm not a complete swine!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Griff









I remember setting points .... width of the cardboard that fag packets were made from as I remember









The garage has just called ....







... it is the fuel pump .... turns out that all it needs is a modified clip that costs Â£6 to hold the thing together







and not a new pump ... so good news .. in a way


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorted









Â£237









Parts cost = Â£6.20

The rest was the tow-truck and labour


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I've been told the pumps sometimes fall to bits and you can actually put them back together again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caution about benzene.

I am a chemist and benzene is highly carcinogenic and should be avoided as regards fume inhalation and ANY skin contact. Wash hands in cold very soapy water


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

JoT said:


> Sorted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate I'm feeling your pain









And somehow that level of costs for Â£6.20 doesn't seem quite right

(not that I'm saying mechanics and garages shouldn't be able to earn a living but .....)

A mate mine who had 6 cars in the 18th year of his life gave me some sage advice when we were still in the VIth form:

"Jules ... never buy a car for more than Â£200 - they are more tyrouble than they are worth!"























And in fact, his words have been borne out by my experience - I've "bought" three cars for <Â£200.

1) A Mini 850 for Â£155 (Â£150 for the Mini, a Â£5 for everything else that was in it: tools, maps, oil, anti freeze, de-icer, umbrella etc etc







) - I sold it 18mths later with no MOT, a broken speedo, a broken fuel guage and loads of other ... ummmm issues ... for Â£150!! And I kept the tools and umbrella!









2) A good body work Vauxhall Belmont GLSi that was nicknamed "The Smoker" amongst my mates - I got that Gratis instead of it going to the scrapper, I think I bought the guy a pint! One engine re-bore from another mate of mine ... OK that cost me Â£275 ( though this was more than 10 yrs after the advice - so allow for inflation  ) ... and I had three years and no trouble out of that one.

3) A Skoda Favorit for the Mrs to learn to drive in - paid Â£200 and sold just over a year later for Â£250!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well at least it wasn't the ecu John.

I remember my dad saying to me then aged 15 so never have anything to do with cars or women if you want to be rich.

Why didn't I listen to him?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Caution about benzene.

_I am a chemist_

Griff, can I have a 12 pack, ribbed, featherlite haggis flavour (extra large of course)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> haggis flavour


Why would you be bothered about the flavour?









Unless, unless.......

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Now Jase, you told me you'd never tried haggis, so I thought...............


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Well at least it wasn't the ecu John.
> 
> I remember my dad saying to me then aged 15 so never have anything to do with cars or women if you want to be rich.
> 
> Why didn't I listen to him?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Sorted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you wish you bought a T-touch instead


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I remember setting points .... width of the cardboard that fag packets were made from as I remember









God, that one smacked me in the memory - an old boy telling me 'you want to set 'em to the thickness of a Woodbine packet...' a Villers 2 stroke I think it was... about 1964...

Sorry, my first post here, but that really took me back....Aaah the smell of Castrol. That followed you around wherever you went and whether you bathed or not...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

GRIFF or PAUL or anyone,

what actually is BENZINE??, i once searched the internet and am sure i couldn't find out what it was, i know it's fuel of some sort as we used to have a large tank at work with benzine wrote on it









john.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

look here John http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/tfacts3.html


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> GRIFF or PAUL or anyone,
> 
> what actually is BENZINE??, i once searched the internet and am sure i couldn't find out what it was, i know it's fuel of some sort as we used to have a large tank at work with benzine wrote on it
> 
> ...


Benzene is now considered to be highly carcinogenic in the laboratory. A spill of benzene on the floor is not treated as a light matter.

I think it was in the 60's that benzene's harmful effect came to light when chemical plant operators working over vats which contained benzene as the main solvent started to become ill in worrying numbers. It can lead to cancer of the blood.

My Grandfather made the latter part of his living as a very good watch and clock repairer. He had a shop in Cheetham Hill, Manchester, and often used to clean movements with benzene. He had a peice of carpet under his work bench, and he used to throw the benzene onto it after he had finished with it, and just let it evaporate. He must have been breathing benzene fumes for some time. He did also smoke.

He got terminal lung cancer and died from it aged just 61

Try and avoid breathing petrol fumes when filling your car, even though the benzene level is just 1 to 2%, and certainly don't let it get on your skin. It is a nasty solvent










Toluene is often used in the lab. as a substitute as it is that harmful


----------

